# A drawing of my betta fish



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

This is my first attempt of drawing my betta fish 














This is my only male betta fish which has already got a sickness which is called "dropsy" and i found out that he got the pinecone scale yesterday but not bloated...so i got really sad because its some sorta fatal disease so i decided to draw him ....my drawings are not that good but atleast i tried my best XD


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

What? How old are you? :V!

You're drawing is lovely, what might help is try to do some shadowing, even if you are not going to colour it, if you are going to colour it, do the shadows with the colours, if not just the pencil might help.

But this is a really good drawing, you should be proud of it.

My advice is: Even though you think it's bad, don't give up and continue drawing.

Or you can do as my last drawing teacher used to say to us "Never use the eraser" but that's kinda stressful, because I always spam eraser at my drawings. XD


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

As a professional artist, I can recommend a few things. I'm also curious to know how old you are, as well. 

1. As SillyCone mentioned, shading may seem daunting but don't be afraid to try it! I don't know how much of an artist you are or how much you know, but as silly as this may sound, try really focusing on how hard you're pressing the pencil to the paper. Try really softly pressing it, perhaps even barely touching the paper then slowly pressing more as you go. Shading can make it look greater than it already does if you want to give it a go. With that said, I've seen line art and black and white art that puts color and shaded art to shame. It's all in technique. If you'd ever like further advice please feel free to ask!

2. The best piece of advice I've ever been given was "If it's 'good enough' it probably isn't." If it is just 'good enough' to you and you're like "bleh.. i'm done, it's good enough"... try harder.  I'm not saying that's how you felt about this picture at all! I'm just saying if you know you can do better, try try again.


----------



## 98violet (Mar 27, 2011)

> You're drawing is lovely, what might help is try to do some shadowing, even if you are not going to colour it, if you are going to colour it, do the shadows with the colours, if not just the pencil might help.
> 
> But this is a really good drawing, you should be proud of it.
> 
> ...


 Well im going to answer this to the both of you XDD.To be honest,im just a 13 years old girl which is sooo interested in breeding a betta fish xD,and yes..i do know how to shade a little bit and the drawing is ment to be "empty"(and i dont really shade much when i draw too..cause i sort of like it when its "empty" ..looks clean,but i will practice more on shading from now on). So...yeah xD but thanks though for the advices  and i usually draw anime character and stuffs...so..drawing fishes are sorta hard for me :\


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

If you're 13 than you have an excellent drawing skill! =D

Don't say it's rubbish, because it isn't. I will be honest with you. drawing fish is not my thing either, but you know, the more different things you draw, the best you get!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it is really cute.  It is better than I could ever do. And I am 23.:lol:


----------



## LynnsBettas (May 17, 2011)

Wow thats a Very nice drawing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice drawing!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

SO cute!


----------

